# Solstizio



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2017)

...e comunque oggi pomeriggio c'è stato il solstizio, e siamo ufficialmente entrati nell'Inverno. 

Questa sarà la notte più lunga dell'anno. 
E contemporaneamente questo passaggio segna l'inesorabile allungarsi delle ore di luce a nostra disposizione.  

E mi viene in mente quando mi è sembrato, in diverse occasioni, che la notte, di me, non dovesse finire mai...e invece poi il sole rinasceva...e io rimanevo imbambolata a guardare. 
Che lo sapevo razionalmente che ogni cosa ha una fine e ad ogni fine segue un inizio, ma non bastava saperlo in quel modo e basta. 
Vederlo era, e penso sarà, ogni volta una meraviglia. 

E' forse la cosa più vicina alla fede e alla speranza che riconosco in me. 

Beh...buona fine e buon principio a tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Dicembre 2017)

Infatti questo è uno dei miei giorni preferiti. Grasssie tesó.


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti questo è uno dei miei giorni preferiti. Grasssie tesó.


Piace molto anche a me. 

Mi piacciono le "soglie"...e mi piace attraversarle. 

Prego 











ps: tesò mi lascia così  
sono nordica io!! :rotfl::rotfl:
Ti assicuro che se vedessi la mia faccia con certi nomignoli, non mi chiameresti più tesò...






:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e comunque oggi pomeriggio c'è stato il solstizio, e siamo ufficialmente entrati nell'Inverno.
> 
> Questa sarà la notte più lunga dell'anno.
> E contemporaneamente questo passaggio segna l'inesorabile allungarsi delle ore di luce a nostra disposizione.
> ...


grazie  ipa :inlove:


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> grazie  ipa :inlove:


Prego :bacio:

è una bella celebrazione questa...


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Piace molto anche a me.
> 
> Mi piacciono le "soglie"...e mi piace attraversarle.
> 
> ...


 una Gorgone non fa primavera 
Microparentesi seria:
Semmai mai dovesse arrivare un giorno in cui mi dovessi separare con la legittima e uscire online chi sono nella vita reale, ti racconterò di un re che chiamava tesó con molto affetto la sua bestiaccia preferita. Anche se all'epoca non era ancora re


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> una Gorgone non fa primavera
> Microparentesi seria:
> Semmai mai dovesse arrivare un giorno in cui mi dovessi separare con la legittima e uscire online chi sono nella vita reale, ti racconterò di un re che chiamava tesó con molto affetto la sua bestiaccia preferita. Anche se all'epoca non era ancora re


fortuna stanotte attraversiamo la soglia dell'Inverno 


Parentesi seria: 
Mi piacciono le storie. 
In particolare quelle che raccontano di nomi dati e accolti.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> fortuna stanotte attraversiamo la soglia dell'Inverno
> 
> 
> Parentesi seria:
> ...


Aspetto ancora una tua risposta _data con calma_, che anche a me piacciono le storie. Soprattutto quelle che parlano di viaggi . interiori.


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Aspetto ancora una tua risposta _data con calma_, che anche a me piacciono le storie. Soprattutto quelle che parlano di viaggi . interiori.


Non mi dimentico.


----------

